# Some people drive me crazy about the whole "going overdue" thing =/



## Guppy051708

My friend, Kristen, is worried she will go overdue and does not want an induction (she is a first timer)
She is only 38 weeks at this point in time and i keep reminding her she may not even have to worry about it (remember the states are very pushy about induction!). Anyways, I knew she didn't want to be induced so i reminded her that a normal pregnancy can go up to 42 weeks. (this is all over FB), well this one chick gets on there and says 

_"Yeah. But thank god most doctors that know what they are doing don't allow you to go to 42 weeks, I'd never take that risk. The risk of still birth, deteriating placenta, need for a c-section and all kinds of other complications are GREATLY increased at that time."_

then i simply replied with: "_thats after 42 weeks, not after 40...but to each their own  Kristen, you do whatever you feel is best for you and your baby and who knows maybe you wont even need to worry about it  You'll do fine no matter what and be such a great mother!!"_ 

This girl, who i dont even know! said: _"No, actually the risk for still birth is doubled at 40 weeks, and is 6 times greater by 42 weeks. Hince the reason why if you make it till 40 weeks, you will have a check up everyday after._" :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

Sorry about the rant but that really drives me mad! The girl replying, of course was all for induction (she had them). On the other hand, she had no idea that I went 41+5 with DS (everything was perfectly fine!) and that im a child birth educator and a birth doula (not trying to brag :nope: but just that i know this stuff like the back of my hand). I just felt bad for Kristen bc i knew she didn't want to be induced and know this chick is giving her all sorts of incorrect info and its just gonna scare her :( I didn't reply back. Im not into FB wars :nope: but i really hope Kristen knows, i a NORMAL, HEALTHY
pregnancy, that info is incorrect. Ugh.


----------



## Speccy

Since being pregnant I've discovered that people like to tell you all sorts of scary and negative stuff, whether or not they have the proof or evidence to back it up. It's like they enjoy worrying you! I'm due on 13th December, but am not getting myself too obsessed with my due date - I always tell myself that I hope to go into labour by Christmas, which takes me to near enough 42 weeks, rather than by 13th December. Pregnancy isn't an exact science anyway and if everything is ok then I'm happy letting nature take its course. 

3rd tri is full of women talking about everything they're doing past 37 weeks to induce labour, but I think baby will make an appearance when it and my body is ready for it to. (Remind me I said all this when I get to 41 weeks though :haha: .) This is my first pregnancy so I can't imagine how uncomfortable and fed up women must feel by the end, and I am so excited to meet my baby, but I don't know why you'd want to try to make it happen early, before its ready.

Anyway, hopefully your friend isn't taking this other woman seriously and isn't letting herself get too scared. She knows you're a professional and know what you're talking about, so I'm sure you'll be able to reassure her.


----------



## nickyXjayno

Actually you are considered over due if you go over 40 weeks and if you get to 42 weeks your are induced or at least greatly pressurised by Dr's.
At 38 weeks she is considered full term if she were to give birth so not sure why you're saying she's only 38 weeks.

It's highly recommended that you do not go over 42 weeks.

The placenta *does* reach it's peak at 37 weeks and starts to calcify and deteriorate. 

All this I have been told by my dr and my midwife.

I hate it when people want to be natural for the sake of it.
I want a natural birth but am in no way willing to risk my baby even if it's a tiny risk by going over 42 weeks.

https://www.askbaby.com/what-happens-if-my-pregnancy-goes-overdue.htm


----------



## Speccy

I think that's what Guppy meant though - you can quite safely go up to 42 weeks.


----------



## Guppy051708

You are overdue at 40 weeks. You are postdated at 42 weeks. You can have a healthy baby between 37-42 weeks.

yeah, i went to 41+5 with my son. i did EVERYTHING humanly possible because i was so scared of induction, i knew i was low risk, and i knew the test i had said everything was fine. If baby is ready, those things will work, but i find more often than not, the natural induction stuff (like sex, nipple stimulation, walking, bounce ball, etc) dont work unless baby is ready.


----------



## lynnikins

Babies in my family ( maternal side ) seem to come post 41wks if we let nature take its course i think we just ovulate a bit later since the women dont get positive pregnancy tests till we are a few days late with our periods no matter what tests we use lol my brother got to 43+ something and arrived naturally there was sins his placenta was well mature and wouldnt have lasted much longer but thats why he was born caus the hormones triggered the labour lol.


----------



## lynnikins

im expecting to go 41 wks plus with this baby after going 13 days over and 11 days over with the last 2 it would really surprise me if this one showed up earlier than the 12th/13th of december when im due the 6th


----------



## Guppy051708

interesting! a lot of women in my family go "overdue" (like 10+ days)as well. I went 41+5 with my son, so i expect to go over this time too. I read a very interesting article a couple of weeks back. The sufficant that forms for the lungs to transfer from "water" to "air", which is present at about 32 weeks on, is the thing that around 40ish weeks triggers a women to go into labor. Well, this article mentioned that studies are showing some women, especially in the same family, do not have their babies produce sufficant until closer to 34 weeks, hence why it could be genetic for women in one family to go "overdue". it was a great article! wish i could find it again!

And i also think youre on to something about the ovulation! i dont ov. until CD 22...my current EDD is based on ovulation (02.23.2012) but if they based it on LMP it would have been 02.16.2012 which is over a week!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I agree with you. If I get to 42 weeks with this baby (hopefully not, first came at 41+2) then we'll obviously cross that bridge when we come to it but I cannot see myself accepting a pitocin/syntocinon induction.


----------



## Guppy051708

^using thanks button as a "like" button! ;)


----------



## sun

It really gets me with all the incorrect info people will spread too. Especially since often it's something they heard from someone else who heard it somewhere, etc. I was in a conversation like this with a friend regarding home vs hospital births and she had lots of statistics that she heard were true (she couldn't remember where she heard it though!). I don't know why people don't research something for themselves if they want to know! :dohh:


----------



## bathbabe

Drives me mad when people start saying "omg im 1 day overdue! Is this baby ever going to come?!" And if their baby is born at 39+6 they say "oh my baby was born 1day early" 
Too many people think that if their baby isnt born on its due date its early or late! 37-42weeks is the norm! Not early, not late, on time! 
Bugs me a little :blush:

I would just PM your friend and tell her the true facts x


----------



## Blah11

I dont know what I'll do if I go over 42 weeks. Have already brought it up with my MW who said i'd need to go see a consultant and negotiate roll:) monitoring instead. I think if i was hospital birth I'd just accept induction at 42 weeks but I'm desp for my homebirth this time.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

bathbabe said:


> Drives me mad when people start saying "omg im 1 day overdue! Is this baby ever going to come?!" And if their baby is born at 39+6 they say "oh my baby was born 1day early"
> Too many people think that if their baby isnt born on its due date its early or late! 37-42weeks is the norm! Not early, not late, on time!
> Bugs me a little :blush:
> 
> I would just PM your friend and tell her the true facts x

That bugs me too, the whole '1 day early' thing :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

me three :dohh: 42 weeks, i could possibly see getting induced (if fetal non-stress test was bad, or the ultrasound said the placenta was deteriorating, but proof of it)i could def. see that, but prior to 42 weeks is what bugs me (if no real med issue like high BP or GD, etc)


----------



## Leahmasie

If you look at recent data of actual outcomes in Canada, it is more risky in terms of infant mortality to deliver at 38w5d than 43w5d. Seriously. I posted the link in another thread. Definitely get monitoring if you feel the need. There are many good things about our medical care. But induction just for dates when placenta and baby are healthy is not appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Amen!
I will have to check the article! that is VERY interesting
They def. play down delivering between 37-40 weeks, but they over play delivering after 40 weeks :dohh:


----------



## aliss

OVERDUE (40+) IS NOT THE SAME POST-DATE (42+)!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!

Sorry, it gets me too. Personally I'd prefer they stay incubated, at least when they cry you can't hear them :rofl:

I was induced when unfavourable (40+3 and he was obviously NOT ready to come out but I had an infection), and holy cow does that suck. I would much much rather have consistent monitoring when post-date (Yes! post-date! Not overdue!) then go through induction again and the various interventions/resulting birth injury.

Then again the old saying, "there are none so blind as those who will not see"


----------



## candyfloss

I wonder if there is a trend that runs in families for when babies are fully cooked and come out?! My mum had to be induced (she thinks at least 3wks 'early' but was pretty poorly due to pre eclampsia) with me and my brother but mum was earlier than my nan expected (60 years ago so no scans for edd obviously!) and my son was born at 38+2...

Just wondering if it's a genetic thing to run on the early or late side of the dreaded due date?!


----------



## Blah11

candyfloss said:


> I wonder if there is a trend that runs in families for when babies are fully cooked and come out?! My mum had to be induced (she thinks at least 3wks 'early' but was pretty poorly due to pre eclampsia) with me and my brother but mum was earlier than my nan expected (60 years ago so no scans for edd obviously!) and my son was born at 38+2...
> 
> Just wondering if it's a genetic thing to run on the early or late side of the dreaded due date?!

Due dates are still an estimate these days let alone in our parent and even grandparents days so no, I don't think so. My mum was 5 days past her due date with both me and my brother. Amelie was 39 weeks.


----------



## Guppy051708

There was a comment i left on here that talked about the sufficient and why it some cases, going overdue could be based on genetics, however, this is not a 100% thing. I def. think other things come into play besides a mother-daughter cycle and when babies arrive, like stress, or medical issues, or irregular positioning of the baby, or just a crapp EDD (remember, all that is is an estimate! even if you do have a growth scan). :thumbup:
other than that, i think its a plethora of reasons, but could be the case some of the time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh yes, here we are. Now this certainly does not apply to everyone and i firmly believe there are other factors that come into play, but this could be one reason why some families have women that do go way "overdue"



Guppy051708 said:


> interesting! a lot of women in my family go "overdue" (like 10+ days)as well. I went 41+5 with my son, so i expect to go over this time too. I read a very interesting article a couple of weeks back. The sufficant that forms for the lungs to transfer from "water" to "air", which is present at about 32 weeks on, is the thing that around 40ish weeks triggers a women to go into labor. Well, this article mentioned that studies are showing some women, especially in the same family, do not have their babies produce sufficant until closer to 34 weeks, hence why it could be genetic for women in one family to go "overdue". it was a great article! wish i could find it again!
> 
> And i also think youre on to something about the ovulation! i dont ov. until CD 22...my current EDD is based on ovulation (02.23.2012) but if they based it on LMP it would have been 02.16.2012 which is over a week!


----------



## hot tea

In short... Some people are complete idiots.

I will NOT be induced. I have made that so clear. I hate pointless induction, I hate pushy fear mongering doctors, and I hate the people who just eat it all up!!!!

Hmmm, I may be a tad moody...


----------



## chuck

Also most people dont know that a lot of the data that is used to push inductions because of placenta deterioration etc is very old and outdated in light of modern monitoring techniques.


----------



## Pielette

I've also said that I refuse to be induced. My midwife said that they typically do induction at 41+5, but I've made a request that if I go to that point and over, I wish to be monitored but allowed to continue. If it is medically necessary fine, if bubs is in trouble, but if he's happy he's staying put till he's ready. This is my first baby so obviously I've had no previous experience of the whole thing, but everything I've read and researched tells me that induction is generally more painful and if bubs isn't ready, we're pulling him out before he wants to be out. That matters to me more than anything.


----------



## Guppy051708

Pielette, thats my stance too. 
They talked about induction like when i was one day over due. They wanted to do it 3 days "overdue" (they are very adament in the US and i HATE that). Then i refused. When i got to 41 weeks, i requested non-fetal stress test and ultrasound (for checking placenta and stuff like that, NOT weight). that was more to make the doc okay with my not getting induced, but TBH i knew it wasn't _really_ necessary until 42 weeks... Then they were even WORSE and MORE adament about inducting at 10 days "overdue" I declined, and opted for more test. If my child is fine, i would NEVER put him or myself through that long process! :nope: If there was a medical issue, that would be a lot different, but there wasn't....I went into labor, on my own (my water broke) at 3:30AM @ 41+4. He was born at 9:17 am @ 41+5 and healthy as can be..

....you wouldn't believe the amount of women (here in the States) that are shocked "they let me go so long" :wacko: like seriously, just because your are pregnant doesn't mean you dont have rights! Most ladies are convinced you HAVE to do what the doctor says:dohh: totally not the case...although some docs are pretty good at making that seem the case! I am thankful to know ive got federal rights behind me like any other human being does!


----------



## aliss

I personally find it crazy that women would rather be induced with pitocin than 'suffer' 40-42 weeks of pregnancy like hip pain or penguin waddle. I'm not so sure those same women would choose to do so the next time around, I know by the end of day 2 of pitocin I was actually suicidal.


----------



## Guppy051708

^I've wondered that myself :shrug: and plus, if women wernt "taught" that the EDD is THE day, and maybe told when their "birth month" was, they wouldn't think it hurt so bad...dont get me wrong, i know every pregnancy is different and its different for all women...but i was pregnant during the hottest month of the year...and thats when i was overdue....i dont think it was any different than when i was say 34 weeks pregnant :dohh:


----------



## aliss

I had an ultrasound at 5+6 because of bleeding and my mom thought it was hilarious they could tell the 'exact' date from the length of fetal pole. I remember asking her if I was early or late and she said, "I dunno, none of us knew back then, we just bought yellow clothes/blankets and sat around waiting!!!". Go figure, and I was only born in 1984...

Being 40-42 weeks was completely normal then but you didn't even know!


----------



## Guppy051708

Amen!
Modern technology def. has their time and place, thank God BUT it seems they cause more harm than good...


----------



## Pielette

It just makes me really sad when people think that they have to do exactly what the doctor says! They don't! Of course we will always put the health of our babies first, but some of these doctors and midwives just want us to induce to cover their own backs and make it more convenient for them. No way in hell!
I'm already stupidly uncomfortable and I can't wait for my little boy to be here BUT I will put up with being pregnant as long as necessary!


----------



## Guppy051708

Way to be hun!
Seriously! that is admirable, especially in this day and age! 

yeah, it drives me nuts that a lot of care providers pull the "your baby is endangered card" when really thats not usually the case...:wacko:


----------



## candyfloss

This baby is 'due' dec 23rd so loads of people have commented about she could be born Christmas day then....and I've replied or any other day that month lol! I now just say baby 'due' December as can't be having same conversation do many times when I really don't mind when baby arrives as long as she's healthy lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, we are doing something similar this go around. Last time i went nearly 2 weeks overdue...i had no trouble with it but everyone asking "how long are they going to let you go?" :wacko: really upset me, especially since i wanted to go on medicated. This time, however, only my mom, dh and his parents know the "actual" EDD. It's Feb 23rd, but we are telling everyone else a baby will be here by midmarch, that way i dont have to deal with it! its funny though, bc ppl think im so far along, or the opposite, and seeing them be driven crazy about not knowing is quite commical lol


----------



## Guppy051708

candyfloss- how in the world are you to 26 weeks and havn't told your FB friends?!?!?! hahaha you're strong! lol


----------



## NawlinsMama

Jumping in from 3rd tri, hope you ladies don't mind. :flower: I usually try to stay out of this section, as I'm considered high risk (pre-pregnancy hypertension) and am not allowed to go after anything that even looks like a natural birth because of it. :cry: If I had my way, I'd do things at home, maybe even unassisted, but ah well. As it stands, I'll do things as naturally as possible, even if I have to be induced again.
Guppy, I was just wondering where in NH you are. I was at Dartmouth-Hitchcock in Concord with DD, and they let me go right up to 42 weeks with her, even being high risk. I know they are by far the minority here in the good ole induction happy US of A, but though I'd share that positive tidbit. :thumbup:

And, just to answer someone else's question about why some people seem to think they HAVE to do everything a doctors says:

I wanted to refuse internal exams/the initial routine pap this pregnancy, but when I asked, they said it was procedure. I pushed the issue, and they said that if I didn't have it done, they wouldn't treat me. So, what am I to do? :shrug: It's policy everywhere around here - in fact, it's even illegal in this state for me to have a midwife deliver me, and all of the birthing centers have policies against accepting women with high blood pressure. So don't take offense to ladies who don't do things your way - some of us would give our right arms to be able to have the options you guys do. :flower:




Guppy051708 said:


> Pielette, thats my stance too.
> They talked about induction like when i was one day over due. They wanted to do it 3 days "overdue" (they are very adament in the US and i HATE that). Then i refused. When i got to 41 weeks, i requested non-fetal stress test and ultrasound (for checking placenta and stuff like that, NOT weight). that was more to make the doc okay with my not getting induced, but TBH i knew it wasn't _really_ necessary until 42 weeks... Then they were even WORSE and MORE adament about inducting at 10 days "overdue" I declined, and opted for more test. If my child is fine, i would NEVER put him or myself through that long process! :nope: If there was a medical issue, that would be a lot different, but there wasn't....I went into labor, on my own (my water broke) at 3:30AM @ 41+4. He was born at 9:17 am @ 41+5 and healthy as can be..
> 
> ....you wouldn't believe the amount of women (here in the States) that are shocked "they let me go so long" :wacko: like seriously, just because your are pregnant doesn't mean you dont have rights! Most ladies are convinced you HAVE to do what the doctor says:dohh: totally not the case...although some docs are pretty good at making that seem the case! I am thankful to know ive got federal rights behind me like any other human being does!


----------



## Blah11

aliss said:


> I had an ultrasound at 5+6 because of bleeding and my mom thought it was hilarious they could tell the 'exact' date from the length of fetal pole. I remember asking her if I was early or late and she said, "I dunno, none of us knew back then, we just bought yellow clothes/blankets and sat around waiting!!!". Go figure, and I was only born in 1984...
> 
> Being 40-42 weeks was completely normal then but you didn't even know!

They had scans over here by 87 but they were crap. My mum had been ttc for a year for me so was very sure of edd. I was 5 days over though.

I feel sorry for the us ladies because you do seem to have the.choice taken away :(


----------



## Pielette

I second that, it really saddens me how pushy it can be in the US. I think it probably stems from fear, fear that if something went wrong, they would be liable. I don't know if anyone else on here watches One Born Every Minute? I watched a couple of episodes of the US version and had to stop watching, because I was horrified at how pushy some of the medical staff were when it came to pain relief, labour positions etc. 
Obviously I don't know how different it can be from state to state, but that upsets me. We should all be allowed to follow our own instincts in labour.


----------



## aliss

Pielette said:


> I second that, it really saddens me how pushy it can be in the US. I think it probably stems from fear, fear that if something went wrong, they would be liable. I don't know if anyone else on here watches One Born Every Minute? I watched a couple of episodes of the US version and had to stop watching, because I was horrified at how pushy some of the medical staff were when it came to pain relief, labour positions etc.
> Obviously I don't know how different it can be from state to state, but that upsets me. We should all be allowed to follow our own instincts in labour.

Here in North America (and in Canada it's not as bad due to our health care system), most women have zero concept of labour without pain relief - the idea of not using an epidural is somewhat non-existent for most (because G&A,tens, are not available in the US). OBEM (which is typical midwest USA) is very realistic to what it's like in hospital birthing (which is the standard). The midwifery profession had been illegal for some time and home birth is still illegal in a few US states. That's just the cultural part of it - most girls don't intend to deliver in this manner, they simply don't know of any other option.

Now, the health care system itself is another story and big contribution - the issue of medical malpractice in the US is massive, which is why intervention rates are massive, epidurals/inductions are huge, obgyn's are petrified of letting anything out of their control for fear of medical lawsuit. In the UK, you girls have midwives unless there's a complication - in the US and in Canada, women (midwives are now becoming available but not common) get an OBGYN and that's it - uncomplicated or not. 

In North America, pregnancy is treated as an illness and "if something goes wrong" is the standard approach :dohh:

But then again I am biased, I firmly believe overmedicalization of my labour led to my son's birth injury. Hell, good thing I am in Canada because the obgyn actually admitted it too (in the US, a doctor would never admit this for fear of lawsuit I don't think).


----------



## Blah11

eurgh I watched an episode of OBEM and a young girl had 2 nurses push on either of her legs whilst a doctor hauled the baby out of her. She was epi'd up so probably couldnt feel herself push and probably the baby got stuck. However, it was horrendous to watch.


----------



## aliss

Blah11 said:


> eurgh I watched an episode of OBEM and a young girl had 2 nurses push on either of her legs whilst a doctor hauled the baby out of her. She was epi'd up so probably couldnt feel herself push and probably the baby got stuck. However, it was horrendous to watch.

That's exactly what happened to me, the first 2 hours I could not feel to push so the epi wore off and the last 2 hours I tried to make up for what happened before, he still got stuck at the end with shoulder dystocia - pitocin, epidural, prolonged labour/pushing all contributing! I had a bunch of nurses jumping on me (I had no idea what was happening), she did an episiotomy and shoved her hand up inside, it was just ugh!!! My pelvic muscles were so exhausted at that point I couldn't even feel baby's head & doctor's hand inside! 

An epidural + shoulder dystocia is soooo dangerous

And yes I've heard of that OBEM episode and I can't watch it, it sounds just like my own labour except mine was more severe. I can't even drive by a hospital without freaking out anymore and that was 16 months ago...


----------



## Blah11

:cry: No ones birth should be like that. How awful :(


----------



## candyfloss

Guppy051708 said:


> candyfloss- how in the world are you to 26 weeks and havn't told your FB friends?!?!?! hahaha you're strong! lol

Lol! Started off as I didn't want to do the announcement at 12 weeks - if we want to tell people we will (and have, couldn't hide it I'm huge lol!) and amazed it's gone so long tbh!

Staying with my parents next wkend so wondering who I'll bump into and might get mentioned on there then I guess - but would love to shock people by just putting an updated family pic up of me, DH and William with newborn baby.... Will let u know if it gets that far!


----------



## Guppy051708

NawlinsMama- im in coastal New Hampshire (near Dover/Portsmouth). I had my son at Wentworth-Douglass Hospital. However, my son had major neurological concerns and has been seeing a GREAT neurologist from Dartmouth-Hitchcock since he was a few months old. He got released a month or so ago :dance: But anyways, i dont know much about their maternity, but the services we received for our son was AWESOME. I loved that doctor. He was very good and compassionate. I was surprised that he remembered us after not seeing us for 6 months!!! ....I heard Dartmouth Hitchcock now has Gas & Air available! I think it just started actually.


Oh and I just wanted to say, im sorry that your doctors put you in that position :hugs: i am well aware of the laws due to my child birth ed training and my doula training. I know in your state, they dont even recognize midwives :( i hate that ugh. i hope that changes one day, but anyways, no matter what they told you, you have the right to refuse ANY proceedures, routines, exams, medical intervention, etc. You DO have the federal law behind you. I know they pressured you and lied to you, but you do. Im well versed in the law, they could have a big law suite one day if any patient decides to pursue it! 

Here is the law. You may find #10 & 16 of particular interest :flower:
https://www.childbirthconnection.org/article.asp?ck=10084
I am trying to dig up the actual federal paper on these rights, but my child birth education workshop was almost a yr ago :blush: if i find it, i will post it, but this site does a good job stating those rights.


----------



## amipregnant

Hi i just wanted to jump in and thank you all, you have given me the strength to fight the system, i have just got bak from seeing my midwife, i am convinced they have got my dates wrong, i am supposed to be due on sat and they are already trying to get me booked in for an induction at +11 days, see then measures me (again) and says ooo your measuring small ( no shit! ) YOU HAVE MY DATES WRONG! she is sending me for anohter growth scan tomorrow (no 18!) to check that he is not breech again which i know he isnt, why wont they just leave me alone!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

amipregnant said:


> Hi i just wanted to jump in and thank you all, you have given me the strength to fight the system, i have just got bak from seeing my midwife, i am convinced they have got my dates wrong, i am supposed to be due on sat and they are already trying to get me booked in for an induction at +11 days, see then measures me (again) and says ooo your measuring small ( no shit! ) YOU HAVE MY DATES WRONG! she is sending me for anohter growth scan tomorrow (no 18!) to check that he is not breech again which i know he isnt, why wont they just leave me alone!!!!!

Glad we could help :friends:
I hate the "your baby is small argument!" :wacko: sometimes there are legit concerns but id say 99% of the time, it means nothing! Size does NOT equate out to devlopment (in most cases), and so i hate that. So sorry youre dealing with that :hugs: 
What is your body structure like? I am short and stout (not even 5 foot 1 inch!) :blush: and the MW kept saying "you are gonna have such a nice size baby, perfect for your petite body!" and plus dh is little too, some women just make smaller babies! nothing wrong with that (outside of a true medical situation). Anyways, not only could it be bc she is wrong about your dates, but it could also be impacted if baby is even slightly engaged. My baby was at a -3 station by 36 weeks, and so i always measure 2-3 weeks off. Even though -3 isn't fully engaged, it can still change everything! also, my baby was sunny side up and so that made a huge difference too!

Best of luck, so glad to help you and empower you during your journey! :friends: you have a large group of girls here backing you so if you need some encouragement/support/advice, dont hesitate my friend :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

aliss that is awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. I'm not surprised you're freaked out by hospitals now. 
amipregnant - already with the pressure, and you're not even at your supposed due date yet! Stay strong hunny. When do you calculate you're due?


----------



## amipregnant

thanks for the encouragement, im 5ft 6 and medium hubby similar, i think they have my dates wrong which is why i think he is small, we didnt find out i was pregnant til 13 weeks by a scan so they told me how far i was. doesnt match any of my dates tho. we will have to wait and see today what the scan shows. it will be interesting to see when he turns up tho!


----------



## Guppy051708

it will be interesting...they really should have gone by your dates bc those scan accuracy rates decrease substantially after the 12th week...how small are they saying you are? I hope they go by your dates! I know if they went by ultrasound i would be about a week and a half further along, but im glad the MWs went with what i said. I knew when i ovulated (not until CD 22!) well that scan didn't reflect that at all and i was 8+6 when i went in...just proofs how inaccurate those things can be...if they had good accuracy than "no one would go overdue" :dohh: Best of luck hun! let us know how it goes. you can do it! Personally, i say if the placenta is fine and fluids are fine and all that, then they should just leave you alone anyways! and you do have rights to refuse it!


----------



## amipregnant

Hi all its all gone wrong. Had my scan and he is oblique breech. Currently on the ward incase my waters go. They are going to leave me until monday then its ecv induction or c section :-(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: im sorry hun...but ya never know ive heard of babies flipping during labor!
Also, the risk for a breech birth, assuming you have a careprovider who has done them, actually isn't as bad as everyone thinks. Would you be open to that? If not, i would at least wait it out until the baby is ready to come...you never know the baby could turn...or you could try the ecv, ive heard it works well for some women :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there girly :flow:


----------



## amipregnant

Thanks hun, if he was standard breech they would be happy to leave me but because he is diagonal there is a risk of cord prolapse or an arm coming out. He has been moving all night tho so i m still hopeful. Would rather have the ecv than a c section tho. Thank you again for your support. X


----------



## Guppy051708

:dohh: oh yeah, sorry dear, i forgot about the different breech positions :dohh: im praying for you! i bet this LO is gonna go to a good position so you can skip the surgery :hugs:


----------



## Maman

due dates are estimated anyhow! they really annoy me. 

i know with my first son that the edd was eitehr two weeks early or two weeks late, because tehre was a month where he could not have possibly been conceived, as someone close to me died so i werent makign babies, i was depressed! ...

he was born at 42+3 weighing 7lb 13oz, by section as my induction failed miserably and caused him and i to have problems. in hindsight, i shouldnt have agreed to that induction but i went in to it blindly. i think he wasnt 'due' till my 43rd week.


----------



## amipregnant

i know its horrid, everything i wanted has gone out the window! might order some more cloth nappies to cheer myself up! just waiting til tomorrow for them to start shoving me about and to be honest i just want it over with, being here for three days is doing me no good, my skin has dried up from the air con and handwash and got upset stomach fro the food. cant wait to get home now!


----------



## Guppy051708

you are so close and nearly done hun :hugs: just do what you set out to do, if medically appropriate. Dont lose your faith now, you've come so far :hugs:


did you get the ECV done?


----------



## amipregnant

omg he is here!! Sorry i havent been on before it has been quite busy!! monday morning the consultant decided i needed another scan to check that there was nothing stopping the baby from turning. well the scan was ok and nothing was showing to be obstructing or preventing the baby from lying normally soi was returned upstairs back to the doctor. they were all in theater performing planned c sections so had to wait til about 1 ish. the doctor agreed and tried to do the ecv to which the baby refused (thankfully!) it was then decided i had to go to theater there and then so i was gowned up shaved and told to wait 20 while they monitiored the babies heart rate to check he wasnt in distress from the evc. i was then told i would have to wait but only ended up being 10 minutes or so. I was soooo scared, i was dreading it but it was fab!! the theater staff were brilliant and my wonderful baby Alden was born at 3.39pm on the 26/01/11 weighing i tiny 6lb 1oz! he is lovely and he was def worth all the worry that came after but thats another story!!! thank you all for your support and good luck x


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations hun :cloud9:
Im glad it was a positive experience for you :flow:


----------

